# How're banknotes and coins in your country?



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Many people like traveling around the world. It's important to convert your money to other, this makes easily trading and spending. Some banknotes are very beautiful. However, I don't know all. 
That's cause I have new question " How 're banknotes and coins in your conutry?"

Some banknotes are great and known by many people in the world.
Example:
Australia dollar (Australian banknotes were the first in the world to use specifically polypropylene polymer, These notes contained a transparent "window" with an optically variable image of Captain James Cook as a security feature).







Hong Kong dollar


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Swiss franc


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Antarctican dollar


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Euro banknotes


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Malaysian Ringgits


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Skri Lanka rupee


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Ghana Cedi


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Netherland guilder


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

money, money, money, who doesn't like money!


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Brazilian Real:


----------



## xxxriainxxx (Nov 26, 2007)

*The new Philippine PESOS*


----------

